# new shoes for Konosuke (photos heavy)



## icanhaschzbrgr

When I saw an opportunity to buy new Konosuke Fujiyama White#2 150mm blade, I couldn't get past it. Wanted to try white#2, see if I like Fujiyama grind and have a blade for rehandling. Photos of competed handles in chronological order.



Mango and Gidgee:
















Biiiig one. Mango and Walnut:












Bog Oak and Gidgee spacer:
















Bog Oak and artificial buffalo horn:













Mango with Banksia spacer:











the weirdest handle I've ever made: Cocobolo and Banksia:










 and I have a strange feeling that this isn't the end.


----------



## cheflarge

I'll take 'em!!! lus1: :ubersexy: :cool2: :goodpost: Amazing work, Anton, you have a lot to be proud of, sir!


----------



## CoqaVin

what is the height on that thing looks short just how I like em


----------



## Mr.Magnus

very nice. really like the first and last.. the third looks like my takeda :laugh:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Mr.Magnus said:


> very nice. really like the first and last.. the third looks like my takeda :laugh:


Well, I shamelessly tried to copy your Takeda handle, but Mike's level of craftsmanship is still unreachable for me


----------



## toddnmd

Nice work. What do you do with all the extra handles?


----------



## mkriggen

Nice work Anton, except I think you put that last one on backward:whistling:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

toddnmd said:


> Nice work. What do you do with all the extra handles?


I keep stashing them until my wife gets mad :biggrin: 



mkriggen said:


> Nice work Anton, except I think you put that last one on backward:whistling:


That's clearly wasn't the only mistake I've made on this handle. Gonna try reusing central cocobolo part for another handle


----------



## apathetic

I really like Bog Oak and Gidgee spacer & Mango with Banksia spacer


----------



## DDPslice

My favorite is the last one, but they all look amazing!


----------



## Burl Source

The ones I like best are the Mango/Gidgee and the Bog Oak/Gidgee.
I really like the style with the contrasting ferrule and end cap.
You have a good eye for what works well together.
The last one is kind of weird, but that can be a good thing.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Thanks Mark,

I'm starting to get some confidence in my handles. Still need to work out how to make a clean and nice looking mount, but that's might be something that came with practice.


----------



## menzaremba

You should have plenty of confidence my friend, these look exceptionally good. Kudos.


----------



## Vesteroid

That bog oak gidgee is by far the nicest combo I have seen yet.


----------



## sthsieh

beautiful!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Thanks guys. Initially I was going to choose the best handle, mount it and sell the knife, but I'm slacking. It's still sitting in my workshop waiting for something to happen. The good news is that I can use it as a template if someone needs a handle for their 150mm Kono


----------



## mark76

Very nice handles!

And how do you like the Fujiyama blade?


----------



## toddnmd

Hey folks,
After I expressed my appreciation for his work, Anton was kind enough to send me a couple of those handles for just the shipping cost. I'm going to keep the bog oak and gidgee, which is a very nice handle. 
I also have the first one, with mango and gidgee. Is anyone interested? Shoot me a PM. Anton did not want to sell these handles since they are practice pieces. If you look at them carefully, they're not perfect, but they are so much better than what I would make if I tried on my own. I think they're nice handles, and I'm very grateful for the generosity.
I will mention that the mango and gidgee is pretty small. I don't have exact measurements, but can get them after I go home. It would work best for someone who has smaller hands, and/or prefers smaller handles.


----------



## uternity

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> When I saw an opportunity to buy new Konosuke Fujiyama White#2 150mm blade, I couldn't get past it. Wanted to try white#2, see if I like Fujiyama grind and have a blade for rehandling. Photos of competed handles in chronological order.
> 
> 
> 
> Mango and Gidgee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biiiig one. Mango and Walnut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bog Oak and Gidgee spacer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bog Oak and artificial buffalo horn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mango with Banksia spacer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the weirdest handle I've ever made: Cocobolo and Banksia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have a strange feeling that this isn't the end.




All the images and the details that you have shown are too good. even anybody can use it in kitchen in easy way....
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Keith Sinclair

nice


----------



## MyScarGo

I really like the 
Mango and Gidgee...


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Thanks!


----------



## mhenry

Beautiful work


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

mhenry said:


> Beautiful work



Mike, how many chances that you'll get back to making handles? Your works inspired me a lot back then.


----------



## mhenry

I might make the occasional handle but that's about it...too busy at work and I kinda
Lost interest


----------



## toddnmd

mhenry said:


> I might make the occasional handle but that's about it...too busy at work and I kinda
> Lost interest


Sorry to hear that--you did some very nice work!


----------



## mille162

like the handles, but I REALLY like the coffee beans for the background, I'm probably going to steal that for some of my pics!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

mille162 said:


> like the handles, but I REALLY like the coffee beans for the background, I'm probably going to steal that for some of my pics!



You might also want to try other types of beans or rice. Though for me personally coffee beans worked better than any other types of food I tried.


----------

